# RivaTuner OSD Anzeige Win 7



## Dirkschn25 (23. April 2012)

Hey ich weiß nicht ob ich in der richtigen Abteilung bin, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal.

Es geht um den RivaTuner OSD Anzeige, ich habe das schon einmal gemacht, um mir die temp´s wärend des spielens anzeigen zu lassen, da hatte ich auch den selben fehler, aber hab es doch hinbekommen, hat auch alles top funktioniert.

Und jetzt wo ich den rechner mal eins wieder platt gemacht habe, wollte ich das natürlich auch wieder machen, nur RivaTuner funktioniert einwandfrei, nur der sogenannte RivaTuner Statistics Server öffnet sich einfach nicht, nach dem doppelklick (als Admin ausführen) kommt kurz der blaue kreis, und danach passiert garnichts mehr, aber im Task Manager unter Prozesse wird die RTSS.exe ausgefüht, aber wie gesagt es öffnet sich das normale Fenster nicht.

Da dachte ich mir machst das gleich wie früher mal, viren Programm durchlaufen lassen und Reg cleaner durchlaufen lassen, hat vorher geklappt. aber jetzt passiert mal wieder nix.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. April 2012)

Riva Tuner an sich ist leider nicht mehr up to date. Nutze am besten MSI Afterburner (da die letzte Beta 15) oder EVGA PrecisionX . 3.0.2., die basieren beide auf dem RT und besitzen dessen OSD-Funktion. Mußt Du nur über den Reiter "Monitoring" in den Einstellungen die anzuzeigenden Werte freigeben (Wert wählen und Haken bei "Show in On Screen Display", beim ersten sollte die Meldung kommen, daß RTSS gestartet wird) 
MfG.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (24. April 2012)

ja das ist das problem ja er hat bei mir RTSS nicht gestartet.
Komischer weise habe ich es irgendwie doch geöffnet bekommen. und hab erstmal autostart mit reingesetzt, beim neustart öffnet er es auch. aber würde ich das programm wieder schließen und denn erneut öffnen ohne neustart, öffnet er es wieder rum nicht,

Also bei mir spinnt die RTSS voll. wer weiß warum die datei ärger macht, hab auch mal gesehen das dieser Prozess teilweise ein Virus sei, aber keine ahnung ob die diese RTSS anwendung meinen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. April 2012)

Mit welchem Programm versuchst Du es aktuell. Ist nicht herauszulesen.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (25. April 2012)

Rivatuner
RivaTuner Statistics Server
und Everest Ultimate


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. April 2012)

Da der Riva Tuner afaik schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird (v2.24c ist von Sept. 2009, also nur bedingt Win7-tauglich), empfahl ich nicht umsonst MSI Afterburner Beta 15 oder EVGA PrecisionX 3.0.2.. Die basieren auf dem Riva Tuner und bringen auch den RTSS mit.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (25. April 2012)

achso ok, alles klar, werd ich heute mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (25. April 2012)

Das sind ja schöne Programme aber wie Bekomme ich die CPU daten von Everest Ultimate in EVGA PrecisionX  oder Afterburn, ich finde keine einstellungen wo ich Plugins einstellen kann so wie bei riva tune?

Danke euch


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann *HWInfo32/64* diese Temps/Daten mit über RTSS im OSD einblenden. Starten, dann Configure und dort die Werte auswählen und unten recht bei Riva Tuner OSD den Haken bei "Show" setzen, dann wird der Wert unter denen von PrecisionX/Afterburner angezeigt.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (25. April 2012)

genau das hab ich auch hinbekommen, aber ich find die Quali der schriftzüge sehen dort nicht so tolle aus. aber was solls hauptsache es funktioniert. Danke


----------

